
Aereo's founder is now taking on ISPs with wireless internet - samfisher83
http://www.engadget.com/2016/01/27/aereos-founder-is-now-taking-on-isps-with-wireless-internet/
======
sithadmin
To a casual observer, 'millimeter wave' frequencies seem like a poor choice.
From what little I know about RF, bands in the millimeter wave spectrum are
going to suffer from lots of signal loss just due to attenuation from air and
humidity, and won't have particularly great range or penetration capabilities.

That said, my knowledge of RF tech is limited to 'enterprise' wifi concerns
and amateur HAM radio, so I might be missing something here.

